# Experience with HP ZBook 15 ?



## theoldwizard1 (Feb 22, 2015)

The HP ZBook 15 and 17 came out last year and are the "top of the line" of HP "business workstations".  Both can be order with HP DreamColor displays_(HP name for In Plane Switching, IPS, similar to Apple Retina)_, in both full HD and quad HD.  Various different Intel processors are available.  4 different video chips are available: NVIDIA K610M, K110M, K2100M and AMD FirePro M5100.  Another interesting feature is a mSATA slot for a SSD _(useful on the 15" model which only has space for one 2.5" drive)_.


*What I want to know is has anyone bought on of these, with what options and what is your opinion ?*


----------

